# Ingrown Dog Hairs....



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

....on my feet :frown2:

I wear walking socks around the house and when mutt lays down at my feet, I tend to rub his tummy with my feet.

His coarse hair must make its way into my socks as on a few occasions while walking him, I feel like I've picked up a grass seed inside my walking boot with that prickly, irritating itch you sometimes get. 

On checking, I find black dog hairs have penetrated the softer skin on top of my feet and occasionally bury themselves to the point where my wife has to dig them out with needle and tweezers. Other times, when they're not so deep, I can pull them out with my fingers.

Thankfully an internet search shows I'm not suffering in isolation !


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nope never had that

His hair is long and soft

His undercoat is fur

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds painful!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stop doing it and the problem will go away.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Stop doing it and the problem will go away.


I can't :grin2:


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Why not just leave them, and tell everyone you are just a very tall Hobbit?


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

My other half shares your pain, our Jack Russell's hairs dig into his feet!


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Easyriders said:


> Why not just leave them, and tell everyone you are just a very tall Hobbit?


Blizzard Baggins.... That works :wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I like it

But surely his coat is soft 

Are you changing those socks on a daily basis??

Aldra


----------

